# Moose Jaw old shop



## PeterT (Jun 25, 2020)

One of the AMEN guys posted this

https://regina.ctvnews.ca/moose-jaw-couple-discovers-hidden-treasures-in-old-machine-shop-1.4998875


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 25, 2020)

Now that was a pleasure to watch. 

Thanks for posting. If not for the Zombie Apocalypse we are going through, I'd do a road trip.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 26, 2020)

I believe that this was posted on the forum in the classifieds section a few weeks back.   https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/line-shaft-lathes-and-shaper-intact-old-vintage.2128/

I called Drew and had him send me some pictures as one of the lathes is a Von Wyck, which is the same manufacturer as the one I have.  I wanted some pictures as I know of only 3 or 4 that have been photographed.  If you do a search, all links are to one of these 3 or 4 machines.   Drew sent me pictures and left me some voice mails

@CalgaryPT I'd probably catch a ride with you,  I'd like to do nothing more than 'smell' the inside of that place.  Would be a good day -- but alas, Covid and "the day job" put the brakes on that.

This is also listed on Kijiji.

I didn't ask prices because that would be 'buying questions' and I know how that ends up for me.  As much as I'd like to have all machines ever made, one needs to draw the line!

The Von Wyck didn't have the QCGB on it, but it was gorgeous in its own right.  The shaper looks to be Canadian made (based on the Kijiji photos) -- big one.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 26, 2020)

The photos I received


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 28, 2020)

I'd road trip and share gas at the drop of a hat!!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 28, 2020)

Those even look like old leather belts driving everything. Can you imagine the nostalgic smells in that place?


----------



## John Conroy (Jun 28, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> I'd road trip and share gas at the drop of a hat!!


I have an uncle and aunt in Moose Jaw so I'm game for a road trip but of course I live in Edmonton so logistics are not ideal.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 28, 2020)

John Conroy said:


> I have an uncle and aunt in Moose Jaw so I'm game for a road trip but of course I live in Edmonton so logistics are not ideal.



Moose Jaw calling, John you have a PM.


----------



## Hruul (Jun 28, 2020)

I was in that shop last year.  I bought some tool boxes from an action they were having to clean it out.  It was almost impossible to walk around at that time there was so much stuff everywhere.  Didn’t get a chance to look around much between all the auction people and other buyers pickup there purchases.  Very dirty as I recall.  Took a few hours to get all the grit and grime off the tool chests once I got them emptied out.  Definitely some big machines in there though.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 28, 2020)

@Hruul, you have a PM. Bill


----------



## Hruul (Jun 28, 2020)

Turns out I was wrong. Bill informed me there was two shops and I was in the other one.  Sorry for the incorrect information.


----------

